# Search bar won't go away



## Peter Julier (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a Kindle keyboard E-ink, one of the first Kindles to come out, and the address/search box on the top of the screen won't go away. It's blocking the top of the page making reading the first lines of text impossible to see. I have tried holding the power switch to reset it with no help. Anyone ever dealt with this issue before? (Yes, I know I should catch up to the times and get a newer version.)
    Thanks
                Pete


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe the menu button is stuck.  Try a can of compressed air and or cigarette paper and see if you can dislodge any particles from under there.

Though, the keyboard is no where near the first kindle -- it's at least the 3rd generation -- came out 3 years after the first model. Though, I guess it is in the early half of history as we're coming up on gen 7 with the Voyage. 

If you can't get it working properly, give Amazon a call.  It's way out of warranty, but they might just offer you a discount on a new one -- or a refurbished one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Clearly, the only solution to your problem is to order the new Voyage.  

Failing that, I'd call Kindle Customer Service (not regular Amazon customer service). Check out Amazon's customer service page, and you will find a place to ask them to call you.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe the menu button is stuck. Try a can of compressed air and or cigarette paper and see if you can dislodge any particles from under there.
> 
> Though, the keyboard is no where near the first kindle -- it's at least the 3rd generation -- came out 3 years after the first model. Though, I guess it is in the early half of history as we're coming up on gen 7 with the Voyage.
> 
> If you can't get it working properly, give Amazon a call. It's way out of warranty, but they might just offer you a discount on a new one -- or a refurbished one.


A cigarette paper?  

I have had my Kindle Keyboard stick on the search screen when the battery is low. Make sure it is fully charged. You can also try the "back" button.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> A cigarette paper?


Yes! They're very thin, yet somewhat stiff, and can get into cracks. Also absorbent without being linty. I have them for my flute.  When it's summer and humid out I put 'em under the pads when I put the flute away so the pads don't get sticky or moldy. Learned the trick from an oboist, and bought them from an instrument repair/gear shop.



> I have had my Kindle Keyboard stick on the search screen when the battery is low. Make sure it is fully charged. You can also try the "back" button.


Good point: even the restart won't help if it's not got a fairly full charge!


----------

